# Gerber Gator Machete Junior



## RBM (Oct 14, 2013)

This is a handy little machete at a great price. I have used it on Cypress and Brazilian Pepper among other woods and vines. Excellent cutting edge and great little saw back/spine. Comfortable grip but as with any machete its always better to use gloves. Nice sheath also. Good for "medium" duty work, not "heavy" duty work. Otherwise a standard full length machete or a heavy blade Parang would be better. This is not a full length "jungle" machete but its small size offers carrying advantages.

In a pinch the machete saw back/spine is a lightweight alternative to carrying a heavy hatchet but it like any machete is not a replacement for a hatchet. Hatchets cut through thicker/harder wood faster and with less effort than a machete blade. The machete saw only lessens this drawback but it does not eliminate it (it takes effort to saw). Use a machete for a machete job and hatchet for a hatchet job. If "possible" use the right tool for the right job. Otherwise you may be wasting a lot of energy. This little machete does have its place in the confines of its abilities and limitations stated above and the reviews in the link below.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Gerber-Machete-Jr/16523887


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 15, 2013)

I too have one of these & I love it. Like you said, great for small jobs.


----------



## piratebob64 (Oct 16, 2013)

RBM said:


> This is a handy little machete at a great price. I have used it on Cypress and Brazilian Pepper among other woods and vines. Excellent cutting edge and great little saw back/spine. Comfortable grip but as with any machete its always better to use gloves. Nice sheath also. Good for "medium" duty work, not "heavy" duty work. Otherwise a standard full length machete or a heavy blade Parang would be better. This is not a full length "jungle" machete but its small size offers carrying advantages.
> 
> In a pinch the machete saw back/spine is a lightweight alternative to carrying a heavy hatchet but it like any machete is not a replacement for a hatchet. Hatchets cut through thicker/harder wood faster and with less effort than a machete blade. The machete saw only lessens this drawback but it does not eliminate it (it takes effort to saw). Use a machete for a machete job and hatchet for a hatchet job. If "possible" use the right tool for the right job. Otherwise you may be wasting a lot of energy. This little machete does have its place in the confines of its abilities and limitations stated above and the reviews in the link below.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Gerber-Machete-Jr/16523887



I got tired of al the cheap flexible so called machetes on the market! 
I had House Norris/Grits Knives make this awsome Hymilan Farm knife for me, It rides in a hanging thigh mount sheath and has replaced every mid-range cutting tool I owned.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow!


----------

